# Anyone from Cyprus?



## DJSteel3000

Hi there,

I'm new on this forum and living in Limassol, Cyprus. It would be nice to meet some Auto Detailing enthusiasts in my country to share knowledge with and give these cars the shine they deserve!
:detailer:


----------



## blurb

Pampos is your man.


----------



## pampos

hello mate....i am from Cyprus and i live in Nicosia the last 4 years...i used to live in Limassol,Mouttagiaka village, and i have a detailing shop at Latsia now.....Where do you live, You are welcome anytime to my shop, to show you anything i can!!!!!


----------



## DJSteel3000

Hi guys!

Pampos i will come to see you on Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## pampos

DJSteel3000 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Pampos i will come to see you on Tuesday or Wednesday


You are welcome anytime mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alexskord

Hi Pampos

Where about in Latsia is your shop?
I am thinking of coming tomorrow at around 3 in the afternoon?
Thanks
Alexandros


----------



## linkin20

cyprus is a great place, i'm also from Turkey. i usually travel to cyprus on summer.


----------



## PIT

Hi guys

Anyone knows who sells Meguiars in Nicosia?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

pampos are you still around? I live in Paphos.
Geoff


----------

